# Bwisit ka sa buhay ko



## alexparker20

My friend is asking me this because someone chatted him saying," bwesit ka sa buhay ko sana mawala ka na ng tuluyan. ipapabaril kita sa kilala kong mamamatay tao. " He asked because he never had a conversation with this lady before.


----------



## DotterKat

alexparker20 said:


> .... bwesit ka sa buhay ko sana mawala ka na ng tuluyan. ipapabaril kita sa kilala kong mamamatay tao. " ....



It means: "You are so aggravating I wish you would disappear forever. I will have you shot by a hit man I know."

_Bwisit _is not exactly vulgar but not a word that should be used thoughtlessly.  It translates more as _pest_, _pain in the neck_ or even _pain in the a**_.

That Tagalog text is a flagrant threat and extreme caution would be advisable.


----------



## Luvenia_Greene

The translation of the moderator is indeed correct. It just saddens me to hear that your friend has been addressed so recklessly as that. It is indeed ashame. Not all Filipinos are like that and usually we show a visitor how hospitable we are, in your friend's case, a Filipino would usually treat him decently.


----------

